# An insignificant Spanish Lesson



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I do not wish to sound like a self-righteous snot but just for the record, a tamal is a tamal. More than one tamal and you have tamales. There is no such thing as a "tamale". To put this in perspective, Dawg grew up dining on "grits" for breakfast in the southern United States. One could actually eat a "grit" but it would be a tiny little thing and would provide very Little sustenance unless one heaped upon that nearly microscopic grit a quart or more of cream gravy and some sausages, downing the whole shebang with a quart of Pepsi Cola and Jack Daniels. Tennessee Sipping Whiskey.

By the way, and this is no BS. The best tamales just about anywhere are to be found in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas on any Saturday night when local households open their doors and serve tamales starting at dusk. Those tamales plus an ice cold beer in one´s own refrigerator are close to heaven.


----------

